
Firebug 1.2 beta for Firefox 3 RC 1 - foemmel
http://ajaxian.com/archives/firebug-12-beta-for-firefox-3-rc-1
======
kajecounterhack
Finally...After upgrading to Ubuntu Heron, I began falling in love with
FF3...until I realized I had no firebug.

I've walked in the desert to this day...It's been long and weary. I'm finally
home!!!

------
rufo
Thank god/FSM.

------
boucher
Still doesn't deal well with eval'd code (though I'm not surprised).

